# Legends of the Dark Millennium: Sons of Corax and Shas'O



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As I was browsing today and saw the latest issue of White Dwarf, with the imposing KV128 Stormsurge Battlesuit gracing the cover, I decided to check out this week's pre-orders. Surprisingly I saw two new BL releases, both with the title Legends of the Dark Millennium. Sons of Corax by George Mann and Shas'O by various authors. I was pleasantly surprised, enough that I forgot that recently Black Library hasn't published much worth giving a sh*t about.

I should have remembered that.



Shas'O said:


> 384-page hardback. This book contains the following stories:
> 
> The Arkunasha War by Andy Chambers (previously available as an eBook)
> Fire and Ice by Peter Fehervari (a brand new story)
> ...





Sons of Corax said:


> 256-page hardback. Contains the following stories:
> 
> Prey (previously available as an eBook)
> Helion Rain (previously available as an audio drama)
> ...


So £33 for two new short stories and a LOT of reprints... F*ck off. Apart from the new stories, which will be very short I have no doubt, I either already own all these stories or they were piddly little eshorts that I have no interest in getting. Oh and, the covers are bloody ugly. Black Library once had glorious cover arts by the likes of Clint Lee, Jon Sullivan and Raymond Swanland; now all they have is crap ripped from the codexs and re-used over and over again.

Once again Black Library disappoint.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

So many reprints..blargh.


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

Woo. I'm so excited, I just can't-

Oh, no, wait. Ah hahahaha.


Actually, I will say this. At least now they're bothering to explicitly state when things are reprints. Kudos for that.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

I've only read two of those stories before (The Arkunasha War and Commander Shadow) so I don't actually mind this.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lord of the Night* - where have you seen 'two new short stories ' - then it is only one 'Fire and Ice'


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

people here always complain about reprints but for those of us who don't buy most short stories/novellas/audio dramas these collections are really great.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Apfeljunge said:


> people here always complain about reprints but for those of us who don't buy most short stories/novellas/audio dramas these collections are really great.


It isn't that the reprints exist that bothers me, on the contrary I consider it a good thing that BL maintains an "everything in every format" policy. It's that they consider these reprints to be just as good as brand new products. As I have said in other threads; we used to get three brand new novels a month, minimum. Reprints were extra things, they weren't released with as much fanfare as new novels, but now most of what BL puts out are reprints of online stories and LEs with new paperback/hardback novels as a secondary priority.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, the book volume have gone down a LOT! Doesnt help things that they killed off Warhammer Fantasy, and the few book releases so far for AoS have been LE hardbacks.

Think we only have two non heresy warhammer 40k full book releases this year so far. Unforgiven and Ahriman Unchanged that isnt reprints or LE's. A truly unbelievable dropoff compared to past years.

Though it should pick up a bit for 2016, with a Beast arrises book per month.


----------

